# Consejos de prudencia



## Larroja

Buonasera!

Per quello che ne so, i "consejos de prudencia" sono le "istruzioni per l'uso" che si trovano su ogni genere di prodotti. Ma nel mio contesto ci stanno come cavoli a merenda: una madre si lamenta del fatto che i figli adolescenti vedono malissimo i genitori e finisce dicendo: "y no hacéis ningún caso de los consejos de prudencia".

Qualche suggerimento?


----------



## Neuromante

Consiglie di essere prudenti

Semplicemente manca il verbo: Consejos de ser/andar con/tener prudentes
È come dire:
bisogno di chiarezza
Volontà di crescita


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Consiglie di essere prudenti
> Se è così, allora vuol dire che posso tradurla letteralmente.
> Semplicemente manca il verbo: Consejos de ser/andar con/tener prudentes
> È come dire:
> bisogno di chiarezza
> Volontà di crescita
> Qua invece sono io ad aver bisogno di chiarezza: in che senso "è come dire"? Non vedo l'equivalenza, insomma, non ho capito...



Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Bisogno di essere chiari/avere chiarezza
Volontà di crescere

Meglio adesso?


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Bisogno di essere chiari/avere chiarezza
> Volontà di crescere
> 
> Meglio adesso?



No. Quello che non capisco è se mi stai dicendo che i "consejos de prudencia" li tradurresti come "Bisogno di essere chiari/avere chiarezza" o "Volontà di crescere". In questo caso, ne sarei davvero sorpresa.  Cosa vorrebbe dire, allora, la mia frase: "y no hacéis ningún caso de los consejos de prudencia"?


----------



## Neuromante

No, sono solo delle essempi, frassi che non c´èntrano ma funzinano nello stesso modo.
Metti la traduzzione diretta


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> No, sono solo degli esempi, frasi che non c'èntrano ma funzionano nello stesso modo.
> Metti la traduzione letterale.



Ok, cominciavo a preoccuparmi.


----------



## 0scar

Larroja said:


> Buonasera!
> 
> Per quello che ne so, i "consejos de prudencia" sono le "istruzioni per l'uso" che si trovano su ogni genere di prodotti.



No, las "istruzioni per uso" son "las instrucciones de uso" o "manual del usuario". A veces las instrucciones de uso tienen un capítulo llamado Advertencias y habla de las cosas que no hay que hacer.

Los consejos de prudencia de los padres son consigli di avere prudenza o avvertenze.


----------



## Larroja

Bueno, _istruzioni_, _avvertenze _o lo que sea, de todas formas, yo me refería a esto: consejos de prudencia.
Y ahora me queda claro. Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

Esa frase "consejos de prudencia" me suena rara, me acordé que acá  dirían "nunca hacen caso de las recomendaciones", y comunmente los manuales hablan de las "recomendaciones de seguridad".
También, en italiano, los padres dicen "ti/mi raccomando".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Ecco, 0scar mi ha fatto venire in mente quello che mi frullava in testa: _le raccomandazioni_.


----------



## Larroja

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Ecco, 0scar mi ha fatto venire in mente quello che mi frullava in testa: _le raccomandazioni_.



Ottimo, grazie mille a entrambi! Anche a me frullava qualcosa di noto, ma non sembrava disposto a farsi verbo... Meno male che ci siete!


----------



## Neuromante

Advierto que en español también suena raro y que lo normal sería "recomendaciones". pero hay un montón de matices, el más pequeño de los cuales no es precisamente el hacer hablar a la madre de una forma que "suene rara" para remarcar las diferencias generacionales con el hijo.
De todos modos, también falta la continuación de la frase, donde debería decir en que materia se están haciendo esos consejos, aunque seguramente en el texto queda como una incógnita


----------



## annapo

ciao, si tratta di diciture in suo ad esempio nel settore chimico, e in italiano le troverai indicate come *avvertenze e modalità d'uso* 

le *avvertenze* sono istruzioni su come manipolare (in senso generale) determinate sostanze per evitare pericoli (da qui la sfumatura prudenziale che in spagnolo trovi e in italiano no)

es.: 
Mantener alejado del fuego (= perchè è un liquido infiammabile)​

le *modalità d'uso* sono istruzioni su come utilizzare propriamente un prodotto perchè mantenga inalterate le proprie qualità e funzioni in modo coerente alle aspettative.​ 
es.:
Mantener el recipiente cerrado cuando no se use (= perchè altrimenti si ossida oppure evapora e quindi non funziona più)​

ciao
Anna​


----------

